# "The Hurt Locker" Torrenters: Prepared to get sued



## Cermage (May 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Voltage Pictures and the US Copyright Group are teaming up to sue "tens of thousands" of P2P users who downloaded the film The Hurt Locker illegally. A lawyer from the group confirmed the studio's plans to the Hollywood Reporter Wednesday, noting that the scope of this lawsuit is much more far-reaching than the copyright group's past pursuits.
> 
> The Hurt Locker, like many other Hollywood films, was leaked onto BitTorrent months before its official release in theaters. It wasn't a particularly high-grossing film—it only made $16 million—but it did end up winning six Oscars. Undoubtedly, the film's early leak online combined with the relatively low earnings is part of the reason Voltage and the US Copyright Group decided to sue. The lawsuit has not yet been filed, but the firm expects it to happen later today.
> 
> ...



source: http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/20...-to-be-sued.ars 

have to say, thats what you get for torrenting stupidly.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (May 15, 2010)

FAIL?


----------



## Justin121994 (May 15, 2010)

Would you get sued even if you used a private torrent site?.. 

My dad rented the movie so i had no need to pirate, but just asking o.o. 

Might make me think twice if I ever download a movie..since I'm 15.. I don't want to be in debt so soon..:S


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 15, 2010)

So if you already torrented it, you're screwed? Only in US or what?


----------



## jefffisher (May 15, 2010)

hmmm i've never heard of that movie and i torrent tons of movies i'm thinking that it probably didnt do good because it sucked either that or not enough commercials.


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 15, 2010)

jefffisher said:
			
		

> hmmm i've never heard of that movie and i torrent tons of movies i'm thinking that it probably didnt do good because it sucked either that or not enough commercials.



It wasn't well advertised at all. I remember my brother recommending it to me so I watched it in the theatres. That was the first time I heard about that movie but it was pretty damn good


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 15, 2010)

It won the oscar for best movie. And best director. And a bunch of other stuff and others at different award shows.


----------



## jefffisher (May 15, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> jefffisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well now that i've heard it was good downloading it now thanks


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 15, 2010)

jefffisher said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not the sharpest knife in the drawer, huh?

Anyway, this news = epic fail.  ISPs shouldn't just roll over like that.

I wonder how much they'll be suing each person for, anyway... how would they be able to justify any more than the cost of a single ticket each?  Sounds kinda stupid, IMO.


----------



## ore0 (May 15, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> have to say, thats what you get for torrenting stupidly.
> Yeah I guess, but I feel kinda sad. They were pirates just like us, sailing the interwebs doing what they do. And now they're fucked.
> 
> QUOTE(jefffisher @ May 15 2010, 04:55 AM) well now that i've heard it was good downloading it now thanks


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 15, 2010)

I'm confused. If you downloaded it before the release here, you're screwed but if you did it after it was released in DVD, you're not screwed?


----------



## jefffisher (May 15, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> jefffisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i know what i'm doing i figure if they sued all those other people they practically owe me


----------



## Jemlee (May 15, 2010)

hmmm.... guess we need to be more careful. VPNs and proxies are reccomended i guess


----------



## Sefi (May 15, 2010)

Just use your neighbor's unprotected wifi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Potticus (May 15, 2010)

I think I got this from a friend... Who torrented it.

Better him then me eh?


----------



## Advi (May 15, 2010)

Tor I2P hurr durr

if you can get caught using P2P then piracy is not for you


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 15, 2010)

No movie is worth stealing or paying to go see/renting. Most of the stuff that comes out of Hollywood is pure shit these days.

I'm glad to say I've never downloaded a movie illegally and I rarely go to see them/rent them, either.

I'd rather avoid them entirely, including this overrated horse manure.


----------



## Raiser (May 15, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> No movie is worth stealing or paying to go see/renting. Most of the stuff that comes out of Hollywood is pure shit these days.
> 
> I'm glad to say I've never downloaded a movie illegally and I rarely go to see them/rent them, either.
> 
> I'd rather avoid them entirely, including this overrated horse manure.


Have you even watched it?
I personally haven't yet, but if it gets six Oscars...

Just askin'. Considering how you say "I rarely go to see them/rent them", what're you basing your "this overrated horse manure" on?


----------



## Justin121994 (May 15, 2010)

Hmm whats a good program or proxy.. So if your downloading torrents your safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?...


----------



## Gore (May 15, 2010)

torrented mine from an obvious place but I'm sure I'll be fine.


----------



## Jeff88 (May 15, 2010)

Raiser said:
			
		

> iamthemilkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hating a mainstream media is what the cool kids try to do these days.


----------



## markvn (May 15, 2010)

I know someone who might have downloaded it, but he lives in Holland.
Is it only in America, or worldwide?


----------



## weiHe (May 15, 2010)

Thats why i just watch it on youtube =D


----------



## markvn (May 15, 2010)

markvn said:
			
		

> I know someone who might have downloaded it, but he lives in Holland.
> Is it only in America, or worldwide?



Anyone?


----------



## Njrg (May 15, 2010)

I torrented Hurt Locker a few months after its DVD release, I feel I'm in the clear. However it DID NOT deserve the Oscars it won.
It wasn't that good, it was boring, and had a very unsatisfactory ending.


----------



## capt.fruitcake (May 15, 2010)

markvn said:
			
		

> markvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worldwide. so be afraid be very afraid!


----------



## Demonbart (May 15, 2010)

jefffisher said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you care to tell me how that works, cuz I'm not sure if I follow...


----------



## Rydian (May 15, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> have to say, thats what you get for torrenting stupidly.What exactly do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.  A proxy doesn't do crap except hide your IP _from the site you're viewing_.  The ISP's involved and the proxy still have full records of everything, and law enforcement can trace it easily.  There's your ISP, the ISP of the site, and the ISP of the proxy machine.

The thing is, people that used proxies to do shit and got caught don't post about it to warn others because they lack 'net access in jail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Also if you get convicted of a cyber-crime you're usually barred internet access outside of jail as well.



*If I seem rough about this, it's because doing shit without knowing what's actually going on can land you in jail or a huge fine/suit.*  It's better to lose a little pride and NOT have a big-ass lawsuit.


----------



## Rydian (May 15, 2010)

Sefi said:
			
		

> Just use your neighbor's unprotected wifi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot say that Tor is safe.  Tor is a glorified ring of encrypted proxies, but the encryption is only within the proxy since the data has to be unencrypted for the actual site/server to communicate with you.


Again; *if I seem rough about this, it's because doing shit without knowing what's actually going on can land you in jail or a huge fine/suit.*  It's better to lose a little pride and NOT have a big-ass lawsuit.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Not really.  A proxy doesn't do crap except hide your IP _from the site you're viewing_.  The ISP's involved and the proxy still have full records of everything, and law enforcement can trace it easily.  There's your ISP, the ISP of the site, and the ISP of the proxy machine.
> 
> The thing is, people that used proxies to do shit and got caught don't post about it to warn others because they lack 'net access in jail.
> 
> ...



So what about a good VPN?  I can't claim to have ever downloaded a pirated movie off the net myself (for one, the quality is too variable, and it's easier to pay a couple bucks to just rent the damn things on blu-ray), but I still hate the idea of my ISP rolling over to some draconian lobby group trying to appease their corporate slave driving masters.


----------



## Berthenk (May 15, 2010)

Ha, good for me. Downloading in the Netherlands is legal. At least, films and music...
They'll probably find a way to sue us if we pirate it though... the high gentlemen in our country are easily influenced...


----------



## Rydian (May 15, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> So what about a good VPN?


No clue there, actually.  Never had a use for trying to hide my actions like that.


----------



## Nottulys (May 15, 2010)

Nope, cant say I downloaded that shit.  Thanks for the heads up though.  My friend just got hit with a cease and desist for downloading, some album or movie...I forget which one.  But be on the look out fellow GBAtempers, be smart.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With some of the stuff being posted in the thread about the most recent attempt to reform Canada's copyright laws, I've been looking into some of this stuff just in the event that the worst-case scenarios mentioned by Ace Gundam ever come true.  I won't have an ISP peeking in my window to stop me going on sites like GBAtemp, though.  There seem to be a few good VPN services for around $10/month, though, which seems like a pretty good price.  Hopefully I'll never have to resort to it, though, assuming Canada is still a free country, lol.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

lol, they can never sue us for more than the price of a ticket, there's millions of people that downloaded it so they would make quite a profit if they charged us more.


----------



## Mid123 (May 15, 2010)

Ive never even heard of this film,You cant blame it all on torrents


----------



## Luckkill4u (May 15, 2010)

Those stupid greedy ball of sweaty gooch, don't they have enough money? I wish I could go back in time and kill the person who invented suing cause it's just a way to get money out of the poor (or ignorant).


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 15, 2010)

I think they're just kind of mad that more people didn't want to go see yet another war movie, regardless of how good it might've been.  The movie wasn't well advertised, and it was pretty much doomed to having almost no market outside the US.  The only way American war movies ever gain popularity outside America is when enough time has passed for there to be some historical perspective in place.  Modern war movies (especially ones about an unpopular war) will never have a massive market.  They should be happy with their critical acclaim, and the money it has made.  According to boxofficemojo, it's made about 42 million dollars worldwide, and the budget was only 15 million.  Sounds like a enough of a profit to me.


----------



## GundamXXX (May 15, 2010)

Does anyone know what the laws for this in Belgium are?


----------



## imz (May 15, 2010)

boo hoo no one came to watch our crappy movie so we'll sue everyone!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 15, 2010)

Good thing I didn't use a torrent.

I tried watching this movie. About 23mins in it froze. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It seemed good from what I watched though. IDK if I would call it the Oscar sweeper it was from what I saw (although in all honesty I didn't see many "WOW" moves at the Oscars this year, outside of maybe District 9), but it was good.


----------



## Cermage (May 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Cermage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you know, torrenting from big name torrent sites that all use the same trackers.


----------



## PettingZoo (May 15, 2010)

I was considering "obtaining" this, although now I don't know if I'll do it because of all this ruckus. Maybe another time.


----------



## Slyakin (May 15, 2010)

Wow, too bad for you torrenters out there. 


I never torrent movies. Don't know why, I just don't.


----------



## shadowkillerdrag (May 15, 2010)

Wow now that i think about it i never torrent movies >< only anime and the like maybe some programs on torrents rofl

Most of the other things come for direct dl links ><
anyways i never even heard of this movie rofl


----------



## BlueStar (May 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Voltage Pictures and the US Copyright Group are teaming up to sue "tens of thousands" of P2P users who downloaded the film The Hurt Locker illegally.


They ALWAYS say this, and its ALWAYS actually people who UPLOAD to others through stuff like torrents/other P2P stuff.  Why do the media always talk about 'downloaders' being sued/arrested/disconnected when I've never seen one person punished in any way for only downloading?  Guess it's a deliberate ploy to scare people out of pirating stuff.

As for private torrents, they're not that private if you've managed to get on them, are they?  Scene FTP sites, now they're private.  And even they've been infiltrated in the past.  So don't think just because you needed an invite from some guy you know from Xbox Live that sitting balls-out uploading chunks of films to anyone on the torrent that requests them is a good idea.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> I was considering "obtaining" this, although now I don't know if I'll do it because of all this ruckus. Maybe another time.


There's always other ways to obtain it, like directly downloading it from a website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or get a copy from a friend


----------



## Elritha (May 15, 2010)

Usenet is still pretty safe. If people are considering a paid for VPN, I would opt for a decent usenet subscription instead. No uploading, so the chances of you being prosecuted are reduced dramatically, also no need to maintain a ratio.



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> Justin121994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd hardly call that torrent site private, more like semi-public. But yea, even proper private sites aren't safe. Still a damn lot more secure than say the likes of that place or that other place.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

NO MENTIONING OF REAL NAMES OF TORRENT SITES!

It's prohibited by the rules. So don't let me see you do it anymore.


----------



## prowler (May 15, 2010)

Haha torrents. I ditched torrents a while back and I only use DDL now.





			
				Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> NO MENTIONING OF REAL NAMES OF TORRENT SITES!
> It's prohibited by the rules. So don't let me see you do it anymore.QUOTEUse the report function! If you see someone breaking a rule, report it. Don't reply to a post you've just reported and don't write an essay for the report reason but DO make it clear why it should be removed.


People seem to forget this rule a lot.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost always post an explanation saying why the user shouldn't do that, after I reported them. That way the mods don't need to do it anymore. I'm such a nice guy.


----------



## pitman (May 15, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Haha torrents. I ditched torrents a while back and I only use DDL now.
> 
> Same here
> 
> ...



I feel sorry for those fellas, I don't want other people to know I watched or even downloaded a Uwe Boll movie


----------



## o0ICE0o (May 15, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Then where else would one get said torrent?


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 15, 2010)

By their logic, all movies that win Oscars are good and they will sell well. I have never heard of this movie, nor do I care to torrent movies since it takes too fucking long. Unless you are a die hard movie addict, odds are you didn't see this movie. To me it seems like an attempt to sell a movie that was shit at the box office by attacking the people who pirated the film.


----------



## hellohey (May 15, 2010)

i dont think it was even shown here in theatres
if it was it was POORLY advertised


----------



## Potticus (May 15, 2010)

Luckkill4u said:
			
		

> Those stupid greedy ball of sweaty gooch, don't they have enough money? I wish I could go back in time and kill the person who invented suing cause it's just a way to get money out of the poor (or ignorant).



First off, your a dumb ass.
Secondly, suing is an important part of society. It prevents you from buying a product, it not working, and the companies saying fuck you.

In most cases the poor-er person is suing the rich-er person.  But what can I expect from a ff fan*girl


----------



## omatic (May 15, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Luckkill4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disagreement is one thing, but don't start personal attacks. Also, you should use proper spelling and grammar when questioning someone else's intelligence, if not most of the time.

Anyway, I usually stream videos of interest to me. If a movie is really something I want to see, I'll go pay for it, but if I'm just curious as to why a movie is getting acclaim (i.e. Hurt Locker) then I'll find another way to view it.


----------



## Potticus (May 15, 2010)

omatic said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a personal attack, just a statement.

I don't see a misspelled word, and my grammar isn't too shabby.


----------



## Rydian (May 15, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> They ALWAYS say this, and its ALWAYS actually people who UPLOAD to others through stuff like torrents/other P2P stuff.  Why do the media always talk about 'downloaders' being sued/arrested/disconnected when I've never seen one person punished in any way for only downloading?  Guess it's a deliberate ploy to scare people out of pirating stuff.Guess what you're doing simultaneously while downloading a torrent, even if you don't let it seed afterwards?
> And yes, there is limiting your upload rate to 0, but many trackers detect and don't let "leechers" download because it hurts the overall swarm, which has to sustain itself.
> 
> 
> ...


_Not the big-name sites_.
For example, while you can go to "the swashbuckler port" and find torrents of the new Full Metal Alchemist anime, you can ALSO go get it directly from the source, the group Eclipse that's translating it hosts their own tracker with the individual episodes.  It's not a big-name site, it only hosts stuff they've personally released, and you'll have to google a few specific keywords to find the exact page.  However, they have all the episodes released/translated, and on average each episode has 25-200 seeds (the latest having a little over a thousand), depending on the episode and quality level (they offer 2 per episode).

_That's_ a place offering what somebody may want through a torrent that's not swarming with copyright companies.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 15, 2010)

Direct Download has to be the best way at this point.

And all this after I get a DMCA notice for Shutter Island. Fuckin A. What a stinker of a movie to get dinged on.


----------



## Pliskron (May 15, 2010)

It's totally reckless to download movies with your ip hanging out there for everyone to see. You think people would have learned their lesson after all the Kazaa lawsuits. If you use torrents stick to movies like Santa Claus VS the Martians or wait six months. The lawsuits really fly if the studios haven't made their cut yet.


----------



## GundamXXX (May 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually alot of fansubbers have been asked to take down anime after Viz or some other american company bought rights to air. Usually they take the anime down asap


The Japanese anime creators arent that fussed about it because they know that fansubbing is the only way most anime gets known outside of Japan
But the american rightowners (Viz is the one of the biggest I believe) hate it 


Just a question: If you have digital TV with an HDD recorder in the digital receiver and I miss out on an episode of lets say NCIS. I technicly paid for it with the option of keeping it via cablefees. Can I download it without remorse? I think so


----------



## Rydian (May 15, 2010)

Not legally, no.

You didn't pay for the episode, you paid for a limited right to view it rhough that specific medium as given by that specific company/source.  Downloading it online is not part of what you paid for and is still considered illegal.

It's the same reason that downloading the ROM of a game you have isn't legal.


----------



## logical thinker (May 16, 2010)

"Tens of thousands" is a very small number, isn't it? A LOST (TV series) torrent reaches that number after a couple of hours of being released.



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd say Gnutella < Torrents < FTP < DC < Usenet both in terms of quality, security, and difficulty to understand/setup/use (so less dumbasses as you go up the chain).


How do you rate the edonkey and kad networks?
Thanks for all the interesting info you posted.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 16, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> It's totally reckless to download movies with your ip hanging out there for everyone to see. You think people would have learned their lesson after all the Kazaa lawsuits. If you use torrents stick to movies like Santa Claus VS the Martians or wait six months. The lawsuits really fly if the studios haven't made their cut yet.



If you're downloading Santa Claus VS. the Martians it doesn't matter, that movie is in the public domain. But yeah, I get what ya mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The movie needs to sell well so obviously they'll crack down on piracy. If anything this is to just scare people into buying it instead of torrenting it.


----------



## Rydian (May 16, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome, and thank you. ^^


----------



## logical thinker (May 16, 2010)

I see. Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Luckily, Brazil is lazy, so I still don't have to worry about getting sued.


----------



## Anakir (May 16, 2010)

This is why I never use torrents. I haven't torrented anything for years.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

What?
I didnt understand a thing..

Now if you'll excuse me I'll go torrent Hurt Locker
thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Only in the US or what?





			
				logical thinker said:
			
		

> I see. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Same here!


----------



## IgiveUgas (May 16, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> This is why I never use torrents. I haven't torrented anything for years.


----------



## Nikolay (May 16, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> This is why I never use torrents. I haven't torrented anything for years.


----------

